# Wanted Girls Coast King Cutlass Bike



## rocket88 (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm looking for a girls Coast to Coast Cutlass bike in really nice condition, looking for a girls bike to match my red men'


 s  one pictured. Any help or leads would be appreciated.

Thanks as always for any help!

Greg


----------



## rocket88 (Mar 27, 2017)

Still looking for a girls coast to coast Cutlass bike, any lead are appreciated!

Greg


----------



## rocket88 (Apr 9, 2017)

Still looking for a girls Cutlass bike. Does anyone on here have one even not for sale? Pics?


----------



## jmastuff (Apr 9, 2017)

got a Camaro!


----------



## rocket88 (Apr 9, 2017)

Wow, thats in beautiful shape! Nice bike


----------



## Fat Willy (Apr 10, 2017)

I have this one for sale over on RRB. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocket88 (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks for the reply but im looking for a girls bike that is the same as the one i posted in my first post.

Greg


----------



## EricB (Apr 24, 2017)

I have this Coast King Coaster Brake, restored but ALL original, if interested. (Email me at 1ericbarbieri@gmail.com) Cheers!


----------



## rocket88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Another beautiful bike! but i am still looking specifically for the Cutlass model.

Thanks Greg


----------



## Cloudcapcycle (Jun 22, 2017)

rocket88 said:


> I'm looking for a girls Coast to Coast bike in really nice condition, looking for a girls bike to match my red men'View attachment 438745 s  one pictured. Any help or leads would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks as always for any help!
> 
> Greg



Hello Greg, lm about to restore this bike. The paint is pretty rough but it's mechanically sound.


----------



## rocket88 (Sep 6, 2018)

Still looking for this Cutlass model girls bike

Greg


----------



## Marty Potts (Mar 4, 2019)

rocket88 said:


> I'm looking for a girls Coast to Coast bike in really nice condition, looking for a girls bike to match my red men'View attachment 438745 s  one pictured. Any help or leads would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks as always for any help!
> 
> Greg



Just came across one today: Girls blue frame Cutless, black seat, pedals and grips. Front fender brace bent. Needs new tires. If still interested I'll try to send pics/price.


----------



## rocket88 (Mar 4, 2019)

Yes! please send pics and price and location.

Thanks Greg


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 4, 2019)

Denver Craiglist


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 4, 2019)

$200 for boys and girls


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Marty Potts (Mar 5, 2019)

rocket88 said:


> Yes! please send pics and price and location.
> 
> Thanks Greg



Greg, I don't know how to post phone pics here. Would u text me your reply @ 309-696-3672, then I can send the pics that way. My granddaughter works part-time at a Goodwill in Pekin, IL (close to Peoria, IL) and thinks $20-$30 would buy it. I could buy it for you and then u could come and get it. Marty Potts


----------



## rocket88 (Mar 5, 2019)

Wards Guy.. said:


> View attachment 959020


----------



## rocket88 (Mar 5, 2019)

That bike looks in great shape! Wish it was a Cutlass model id be all over it.

Greg


----------



## rocket88 (May 3, 2019)

Still looking for a girls Coast to Coast Cutlass Bike in very good condition, any leads appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## leslie ruud (Sep 19, 2020)

I have a blue girls cutlass from early 70's, trying to figure out how to send pickture if still interested.


----------



## leslie ruud (Sep 19, 2020)

Picture


----------

